# Tutorial on One-Piece Slim Pencil



## JBCustomPens (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Should I do a tutorial on a one-piece slimline pencil, or not? Would you find it useful?


_First side to 20 votes wins. If it is don't care, that is a yes._


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. I think 80% in 10 votes is enough.

I'll post the tutorial sometime this week.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 16, 2010)

Woot  i would like to see it done


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66282

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tanner (Aug 16, 2010)

You the man!  Thanks!!


----------

